# I need idea help for a costume!!!



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Me and my hubby are going to the Midwest Haunters Convention. If you check out the thread they have a masquerade ball on Saturday. Everyone dresses up!!! But the problem is they dress up to the max. No cheesy priest and nun or dr and nurse. I mean they are professional looking. There are contest and a dj etc it will be fun... So I need to start thinking of a cool costume...
My hubby is 6foot and skinny 165. I am short 5'4... I was thinking of doing the classis frankenstein and the bride of frankenstein but he isnt really that kind of big thick kind of guy..

Is there anything that comes to mind? I am up for any ideas!!! THANK you in advance because I know you all are super duper talented.

I was thinking of a crazy circus ringleader and a psycho clown(me). I dont know what sounds good? thanks and is anyone else doing the MHC?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Erin,

Yes, you will see some great costumes at the MHC party. Some people use this as an opportunity to debut new characters for their haunt, others want to try new makeup techniques, and some just want to impress. That being said, don't stress over it. Not everyone goes all out. I, for one, do the same costume every year. I come as a tired, stressed out, convention organizer. LOL

The most important thing is to have fun!

Barry

Ps. Every year we do have a contest for the scariest character so you may want to keep that in mind in your planning...


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Why don't you go as The Corpse Bride.

You said your husband is tall & then, let him go as a mortician dressed in black with a top hat.


TC


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Ooooh that is a really cool idea costumer! I was also thinking of the scarecrow and dorothy but a creepy scarecrow and a gothic dead looking dorothy?


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

About six years ago, my husband dressed up like an evil scarecrow and I was Dorothy. I dressed in the normal Dorothy costume and made my face very pale with dark circles under my eyes to make me look dead. We used Woochie products & put a large cut all the way across my forehead (almost like a lobotomy) and he carried around a fake brain all night. (That was what the scarecrow asked the wizard for!). I didn't have a digital camera then so I don't have any pics online of my costume. Everyone really like it!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the scarecrow and dorothy idea


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

ohh i really like the corpses bride idea! how about Jack and sally from nightmare before christmas?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the corpses bride idea too... So many choices. I went to a local costume shop today and looked at dresses for dorothy and sally and they were $60!!! Not including anything else. it was a tad bit overpriced. I wonder if I could get it cheaper on ebay? But then you have to pay for shipping so even if they are $39 they usually charge so much for shipping. I have so many good ideas!! THank you and keep them coming. When I decide I will post pics!


----------



## RL4ever (Aug 24, 2008)

How about the Phantom of the Opera and Christine? In the original story, the Phantom was tall and skinny... it's short, read through it for clues. Mostly you'd just need formal wear. You could rent him a tux, and probably find a dress for yourself at a thrift store. You might look there for wedding dresses, too. They always seem to have stuff like that, because people only wear those dresses once or twice, then they land at the second-hand shop. A Phantom mask is super easy and cheap to make... I have one I made, I'll post a pic with instructions if you like. For Christine, any feather mask, glued to a ribbon-wrapped dowel rod, to look sort of like an opera mask, would work. You could go to a fabric store and find some sheer fabric for that long veil thing she used like a flowing shawl... you wouldn't even have to sew it, if it isn't real ravelly fabric. Find some way to work some music notation or whatever in there, and there you are. Just another possibility, could be easy and elegant.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

A tall thin husband would be a perfect Jack Skellington!!! But I also like the scarecrow and Dorothy (minus her brain) idea, too. _THAT_ would be too cool.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Jack Skellington!!! I love that idea.... I don't know I have to narrow it down..there are so many cool ideas to chose from but I want to seem more original then a nun and priest. Thanks for all of the great costumes!


----------

